
OpenBSD 6.5 Released - cyberpunk
https://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article;sid=20190424132429
======
cyberpunk
More info in the release page [0] and mailing list announcement [1].

0: [https://www.openbsd.org/65.html](https://www.openbsd.org/65.html) 1:
[https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
announce&m=155611207805565&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
announce&m=155611207805565&w=2)

